# إستفسار عن مركز كورسات بريمافيرا وادارة مشروعات في مصر ..



## habeeba (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم يا جماعة أنا عاوزهآخد كورسين بريمافيرا 6 وإدارة مشروعات لكن لمدة اسبوع بس ..
ممكن حد يقولي على مكان آخد فيه الكورسين دول لكن لمدة إسبوع بس ؟


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

يار يت الاخوه الموجودين بمصر يخبرونا عن الاماكن التي بها كورسات 

البريمافيرا

والاداره 

والتخطيط 

و ام اس بروجكت

و pmp


----------



## حسام سعيد (4 ديسمبر 2008)

رداً على الرساله الموجه للمنتدى يوجد مركز بأسم بروماستار وهو وكيل شركة بريمافيرا الوحيد فى مصر www.promastar .com


----------



## حسام سعيد (4 ديسمبر 2008)

وتقوم بروماستار بعقد جميع الكورسات الخاصة ببريمافيرا وإكسبيديشن وإدارة المشروعات وpmp


----------



## ahmedh_78 (20 فبراير 2009)

thanks for ur response


----------



## م.وسيم (20 فبراير 2009)

في فلسطين او الاردن هل منكم من يعرف مراكز لعليم البريمافيرا 6


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (5 مارس 2009)

كريم كمال محمد قال:


> يار يت الاخوه الموجودين بمصر يخبرونا عن الاماكن التي بها كورسات
> 
> البريمافيرا
> 
> ...



مركز Sira فى الدقى و رقمة 0101522363، تحدث مع الاستاذ / شريف فاروق

و شكرا


----------



## habeeba (25 أغسطس 2009)

ياشباب يعني آخد كورس البريمافيرا في بروماستار ولا في الجامعه الأمريكيه ؟
وحد عنده علم عن مواعيد كورسات البريمافيرا 6 ؟؟


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 أغسطس 2009)

habeeba قال:


> ياشباب يعني آخد كورس البريمافيرا في بروماستار ولا في الجامعه الأمريكيه ؟
> وحد عنده علم عن مواعيد كورسات البريمافيرا 6 ؟؟


 

بصراحة انا لا اعلم المواعيد و لا اعلم مدى قوة الكورس و لكن انا بعطى الكورسات فى مركز يات او مراكز اخرى


----------



## Saad Hegazy (29 أغسطس 2009)

promastar good , but they rn't the exclusive vendor for primavera , but go ahead with them they are professional


----------



## habeeba (30 أغسطس 2009)

ألف شكر يا جماعه .. يعني آخد في بروماستار ولا الجامعه الأمريكيه؟


----------

